# Featured Threads



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2017)

Testing out adding some features to help highlight content. As a first step I am testing out a featured threads slider at the top.

What do you think?


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2017)

Very cool Mr. Horse


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2017)

I think it can be beneficial and useful. How long does it stay there though? Not that certain content remains forever...


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 28, 2017)

Can add and remove content. I am still working on some of the setup, but will show you how when I finish tweaks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes, good idea horse . I like it.


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 29, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Yes, good idea horse . I like it.


Marcel........Is that a ford tri-moter?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2017)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 30, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Marcel........Is that a ford tri-moter?


No, it's the Fokker F.XVIII Pelikaan after its record breaking Christmas flight to the Dutch East Indies.


----------



## billrunnels (Nov 30, 2017)

Marcel said:


> No, it's the Fokker F.XVIII Pelikaan after its record breaking Christmas flight to the Dutch East Indies.


Thanks for the clarification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

